# implicated if friend has warrant?



## trotsky (Jun 15, 2010)

alright, one of my friends has a warrant out for him, I think he broke into a car or something.
He says the cops drive by his house when he's outside and nothing happens, but I dunno.
If they pick him up when we're chilling will anything happen to me? I assume I won't be harbouring a fugitive or smt?


----------



## Garrnutz (Jan 19, 2011)

im going to go with no.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 19, 2011)

no you wouldn't, but they will probably run your name and try to search ya


----------



## farmer john (Jan 19, 2011)

no nothing at all will happen to you 

happens all the time with my family and once on the road


----------

